# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging >  wheres the best place online to get bacteriostatic water?

## --->>405<<---

the lady at my compounding pharm says no one has any bac water right now?? anyone had any probs getn any?

i need it pronto my peps came in yesterday and i wanna start em monday but i forgot to order it and really dont know much about it?????? 

help!  :Smilie:

----------


## 38onTRT

99ml Distilled Water
1ml Benzyl Alcohol
1- .2 micron syringe filter
1- 100ml sterile vial
1- 20ml syringe

Boil water then add BA
Pull water/BA mixture in syringe
Attach filter to syringe with a needle and insert into sterile vial
Also stick another needle in Vial to let air out as you filter water/BA mixture into sterile vial
Done
Bacteriostatic water forever......

----------


## --->>405<<---

dang dude thats high tech! LOL.. but now i would have to start a thread about where to get micron syringe filters and sterile vials LOL..

----------


## Soar

> 99ml Distilled Water
> 1ml Benzyl Alcohol
> 1- .2 micron syringe filter
> 1- 100ml sterile vial
> 1- 20ml syringe
> 
> Boil water then add BA
> Pull water/BA mixture in syringe
> Attach filter to syringe with a needle and insert into sterile vial
> ...


The Walter White of the steroid world...

----------


## Dpyle

I got mine on amazon, but it took about a week. Or all the things for the make your own recipe can be ordered from ar-r .

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> I got mine on amazon, but it took about a week. Or all the things for the make your own recipe can be ordered from ar-r.


^

http://www.amazon.com/10ml-Sodium-Ch...iostatic+water

----------


## Dpyle

> ^
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/10ml-Sodium-Ch...iostatic+water


Yeah that's the one I got but mine shipped from a different vendor

----------


## --->>405<<---

thx guys i got some  :Smilie:  also in retrospect i dont know if i shouldve worded the thread the way i did as i dont think u should be posting links in here! it didnt occur to me ar-r might sell it..

----------


## MickeyKnox

> thx guys i got some  also in retrospect i dont know if i shouldve worded the thread the way i did as i dont think u should be posting links in here! *it didnt occur to me ar-r might sell it*..


They don't, sadly.

----------


## TheSpoonyBard

> Yeah that's the one I got but mine shipped from a different vendor


Ha ha, mine too. The retailer I bought from put a note in with the bac water telling me to order more from her if I needed it because there's some sort of crazy intergalactic back order on all of the worlds bac water right now. I figured by the time I use up 20ml of bac water it shouldn't be hard to find again..one would hope.

----------


## bass

> dang dude thats high tech! LOL.. but now i would have to start a thread about where to get micron syringe filters and sterile vials LOL..


LOL! I get mine from overseas, very cheap! hey 405, congratulations on your new title, well deserved I am sure.

----------


## Times Roman

> dang dude thats high tech! LOL.. but now i would have to start a thread about where to get micron syringe filters and sterile vials LOL..


I just reconstitute with water out of the toilet bowl.....

....why, is that wrong? =)

----------


## ctenosaura

Speaking of bacteriostatic water, should it be refrigerated after its open? and how long does it last? I bought 2 10 ml bottles for mixing HCG , and there is a lot left.

----------


## Wes201

> ^
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/10ml-Sodium-Ch...iostatic+water



yeah but thats "bacteriostatic sodium chloride!" is that the same thing as "bacteriostatic water?".........Can bacteriostatic sodium chloride also be used for HCG ?

----------


## MuscleInk

> yeah but thats "bacteriostatic sodium chloride!" is that the same thing as "bacteriostatic water?".........Can bacteriostatic sodium chloride also be used for HCG?


Yes. Bacstat comes as NaCl or BA added

----------


## likelifting

Thats a good price on the BAC water. I paid more.

----------


## DigitalGorilla

Thanks for the link...I havent been able to find it lately on Amazon. Sucks - I used to get Bac water, pins, etc no problem....now getting pins is hard too

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

> the lady at my compounding pharm says no one has any bac water right now?? anyone had any probs getn any?
> 
> i need it pronto my peps came in yesterday and i wanna start em monday but i forgot to order it and really dont know much about it?????? 
> 
> help!


Go to eBay aand type in bac water. You won"t find any on eBay but at the end of the section in the box of R/T sellers there are 4 that sell Bac Water and deal as in cheapest I have ever seen $14.99 1 ML Syringes 5/8 in and 25 gauged  :Smilie:  100 box ! $19.99 30 CC Bac Water Deal as in cheap
5 20 cc bac water Deal as in cheap $19.99  :Smilie:

----------


## wmaousley

> I just reconstitute with water out of the toilet bowl.....
> 
> ....why, is that wrong? =)



Then you inject it in your neck with a Bic pen

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

> Speaking of bacteriostatic water, should it be refrigerated after its open? and how long does it last? I bought 2 10 ml bottles for mixing HCG, and there is a lot left.


Yes go back to the site you purchased it from and go to product discription and you will read handling instructions !

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

> dang dude thats high tech! LOL.. but now i would have to start a thread about where to get micron syringe filters and sterile vials LOL..




eBay ! I promise , just type in Bac water and you will not find bac water but Syringe and 2 steril vials and one not sterial and cheap . . . . lol I could not believe it ! Hey and you have the Pay Pal Buyers protection. . . . . .. lol !

Always Allegro !

----------


## --->>405<<---

ok guys i ordered some bac water ( i thought) but im an idiot and ordered the wrong freaking thing! i can get my TRT doc to call in a script to my pharmacy to ensure i have this shit by monday (when i plan to start peptides) i just need to make sure what he calls in the order for is gonna be the right freaking thing this time! 

do i just tell him bacteriostatic water?? i dont wanna throw any more money away. i need it to run peptides.. what do i tell him to get me a script for?? 

thx  :Smilie:

----------


## 38onTRT

Bro!

99ml Distilled Water
1ml Benzyl Alcohol
1- .2 micron syringe filter
1- 100ml sterile vial
1- 20ml syringe

Get in touch with me if you like.....




> ok guys i ordered some bac water ( i thought) but im an idiot and ordered the wrong freaking thing! i can get my TRT doc to call in a script to my pharmacy to ensure i have this shit by monday (when i plan to start peptides) i just need to make sure what he calls in the order for is gonna be the right freaking thing this time! 
> 
> do i just tell him bacteriostatic water?? i dont wanna throw any more money away. i need it to run peptides.. what do i tell him to get me a script for?? 
> 
> thx

----------


## bass

> I just reconstitute with water out of the toilet bowl.....
> 
> ....why, is that wrong? =)


TR, that's Bacteriostatic water not bacteria water!  :Smilie:

----------


## M302_Imola

Yep the bac water shortage is no joke! The one site I did find it on it was $20 for 30ml bottle...I use to get 5 bottles for this price! I refuse to pay that high price because of supply and demand. I've read NaCl water will work just as well so I'm going to go that route until bac water prices come back down.

----------


## kozarCB

Will a compounding pharmacy sell it without accompanying a script? Just a thought

----------


## 38onTRT

Torqued,

I replied to your PM but if it doesnt come through, let me know with your email addy and I will send it over that way...

----------


## Torqued

> Torqued,
> 
> I replied to your PM but if it doesnt come through, let me know with your email addy and I will send it over that way...


Got it. Replied. THANKS!!!!!!!

----------


## Far from massive

As far as I know you need plain bacteriostatic water for long term storage of HCG , not saltwater or saltwater with BA added.

Who knows never tried using NaCI and letting it sit afterwards, and I am not a chemist and maybe its broscience.. but everything I have read said it would degrade quickly.

----------


## FRDave

> As far as I know you need plain bacteriostatic water for long term storage of HCG , not saltwater or saltwater with BA added.
> 
> Who knows never tried using NaCI and letting it sit afterwards, and I am not a chemist and maybe its broscience.. but everything I have read said it would degrade quickly.


Everything I read states Bacteriostatic Sodium Chloride will actually last loner in the fridge than just regular Bacteriostatic water. Not to mention salt is a preservative. I just ordered two bottles at $4 ea so we shall see. 

Dave

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

WOW ! $4.00 what cc 20 cc I assume that is unreal cheap from what I have seen and to only buy 2 bottles ? I have never seen in that cheap in my whole 2 mths of looking . . . . . . lol ! Congrats please pm me the satisfs=action level when you receive. If that in 10 cc teh about right because the best pric I have found For Bac Water is about $9.00 for 20 cc > 

Like I requested please pm me info and especially if you get good product ! Thank you for your time !

----------


## FRDave

> WOW ! $4.00 what cc 20 cc I assume that is unreal cheap from what I have seen and to only buy 2 bottles ? I have never seen in that cheap in my whole 2 mths of looking . . . . . . lol ! Congrats please pm me the satisfs=action level when you receive. If that in 10 cc teh about right because the best pric I have found For Bac Water is about $9.00 for 20 cc > 
> 
> Like I requested please pm me info and especially if you get good product ! Thank you for your time !


I ordered 2 bottles of Hospira branded Sodium Chloride Bacteriostatic Water in 30ml vials at $4 ea. Shipping was like $10 though so I ordered some other small stuff like alcohol wipes and what not. Placed order Sunday and it should arrive today according to my tracking number. I'll shoot you a PM later this evening once I get home and make sure everything is legit.

Dave

----------


## torrential

I just received a pack of 25 vials of 10ml Hospira 0.9% Sodium Chloride. About $20 including shipping. Google shopping found the site. Availability for NaCl is improving but still no sign of any Benzyl-based stuff being released.

----------


## FRDave

> I just received a pack of 25 vials of 10ml Hospira 0.9% Sodium Chloride. About $20 including shipping. Google shopping found the site. Availability for NaCl is improving but still no sign of any Benzyl-based stuff being released.


Bacteriostatic sodium chloride or just sodium chloride?

Dave

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

> I ordered 2 bottles of Hospira branded Sodium Chloride Bacteriostatic Water in 30ml vials at $4 ea. Shipping was like $10 though so I ordered some other small stuff like alcohol wipes and what not. Placed order Sunday and it should arrive today according to my tracking number. I'll shoot you a PM later this evening once I get home and make sure everything is legit.
> 
> Dave


Please do I am about to order 10 5 mg bottles of TB-500 and the same company is selling bac water for $19.99 for 30 cc vial and all products are free shipping so Bt-500 and bac Water is $335.00 I guess I will get all from same company so I will get it all at the same time ? Please do shoot me a pm though ?

----------


## dfwo

Could someone PM me if they have a good source?

----------


## MuscleInk

> Could someone PM me if they have a good source?


Did you try Amazon?

----------


## freshmaker

Just looked - I don't see it. Link?

----------


## MuscleInk

> Just looked - I don't see it. Link?


Type bacteriostatic water in the Amazon.com search. It's there.

----------


## freshmaker

I see veterinary or water for topical use.

----------


## MuscleInk

> I see veterinary or water for topical use.


You are correct. Sorry about that. They were in stock 2 weeks ago when I ordered.

I'll check with my pharmacy tech and see where she orders our clinical supplies.

----------


## ctenosaura

here you go:
http://www.medicalsupplyliquidators....Diet_c_18.html
or
http://www.eastcoastmedicalsupply.co...icWater-2.aspx
or
http://mainlandmedicalsupply.com/ste...Fe5xQgodsy0A3g

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

I just purchased* 3 30 mL bottles = a total of 90 mL and paid a total shipping included $21.00 Tanresearch* and they have TB-500 for $45.00 5 mg bottle I thought that was high and still shopping ? If anyone knows if that is fair price please shout out please ?

----------


## dfwo

> here you go:
> http://www.medicalsupplyliquidators....Diet_c_18.html
> or
> http://www.eastcoastmedicalsupply.co...icWater-2.aspx
> or
> http://mainlandmedicalsupply.com/ste...Fe5xQgodsy0A3g


Awesome, thanks!

----------


## Soar

If you pm the AR-R guy they are selling expired bottles for less then $2 a pop. Min 10 bottles per order, but $20 for ten bottles is insane. And the expiry date on water is a joke.

----------


## Kalani9976

> The Walter White of the steroid world...


Lol that made me choke on my water

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

> If you pm the AR-R guy they are selling expired bottles for less then $2 a pop. Min 10 bottles per order, but $20 for ten bottles is insane. And the expiry date on water is a joke.


Hey SOAR ? I go to the site and get to the TOS and I can't get any further and I want and need to ? Do you have the magic word to gt me in the web Site I promise I am 18 as a matter of fact I am 53 ! A little help from a pro please ?

That's ar-r

----------

